# Thunder 1000's



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

If you can find another option, do it. Received 3 10 shooters 5-6 days ago. So far not very happy. I have yet to make it a day without an issue. Carousel just keeps rotating and firing on its own. Had to go through and snug the bolt on all of three carousels as they were going to wobble off. Part the mapp canister screws into fell out. It's a nice product when it works but they have proven to not be reliable enough to use in a training plan. $1500 product shouldn't have issues out of the box. Hopefully this will save someone some cash to invest in a quality piece of equipment instead. If you buy one just make sure to take your tool box training with you. Someone please buy Bumper boy and get it up and running again!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Matt Duncan said:


> If you can find another option, do it. Received 3 10 shooters 5-6 days ago. So far not very happy. I have yet to make it a day without an issue. Carousel just keeps rotating and firing on its own. Had to go through and snug the bolt on all of three carousels as they were going to wobble off. Part the mapp canister screws into fell out. It's a nice product when it works but they have proven to not be reliable enough to use in a training plan. $1500 product shouldn't have issues out of the box. Hopefully this will save someone some cash to invest in a quality piece of equipment instead. If you buy one just make sure to take your tool box training with you. Someone please buy Bumper boy and get it up and running again!


...Amen to that!!!


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have two Thunder 500's and have had no trouble with them ! I have used them for over two years in every type of weather the Midwest has to offer, and never had a problem.


----------



## Thunder Equipment (Jul 30, 2013)

Matt Duncan said:


> If you can find another option, do it. Received 3 10 shooters 5-6 days ago. So far not very happy. I have yet to make it a day without an issue. Carousel just keeps rotating and firing on its own. Had to go through and snug the bolt on all of three carousels as they were going to wobble off. Part the mapp canister screws into fell out. It's a nice product when it works but they have proven to not be reliable enough to use in a training plan. $1500 product shouldn't have issues out of the box. Hopefully this will save someone some cash to invest in a quality piece of equipment instead. If you buy one just make sure to take your tool box training with you. Someone please buy Bumper boy and get it up and running again!


As Thunder Equipment did not receive any contact or request for assistance pertaining to proper operation or questions on the equipment prior to this slanderous, misinformed post it would be difficult to have assisted with any concerns a new, inexperienced equipment user may have encountered. You are welcome to refer to our operating manual for proper operation, our troubleshooting guide for additional help, and our warranty which is honored for all products. 

The warranty and customer service form can be found at the following link. http://www.thunderequipment.com/about/contact.php

All products shipped by Thunder Equipment have over 100 ignitions before shipment including 1-2 full rounds of bumpers testing for length and height of shot based on industry standards for remote electronic systems.

Thunder Equipment proudly builds, services, and supports retriever training equipment in the US supporting local families. Because of our extensive quality system it is rare to have out of box issues associated with actual manufacturing issues. It is equally as rare for someone to not contact us for support if they are unfamiliar with their equipment and need help.


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

You weren't contacted? i suggest you check your voicemail. This isn't slanderous it's the facts. $1500 product with issues right out of the box. And parts falling off right off the bat. But yes the customer is wrong. Not surprised that's your approach based on the conversation I had when checking on the status of my order. Say what you want but the equipment is not reliable. After googling my issues, it's clear there are many others with the same problems. Like I said great concept just need a tool kit attached to the side of the machine. It is funny that you can reply to this thread but have yet to return my call...


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

lol, Be neat to see if they offer paid shipping back to their facility and then back to your house. It's shame that they come hear to sell their stuff, defend their honor then ignore your "out of internet sight" requests for help. I have seen the same problem a lot with Custom Duck call makers. Hope they make it right for ya. That's why I went with Retrieve R Trainer Versa Launch system. Been flawless for over a year now, and when they upgraded the servo's, I got replacement ones plus a extra, at no cost!! Now that's customer service. Also made in America and I can use any Launcher bumper I choose, even the Doken's made for hand launchers. And each shot can be set at different angles and directions.


----------



## Bryanr (Jan 13, 2016)

So Thunder Equipment, what say you??? We are all waiting!!!


----------



## retrieverfever (Feb 5, 2006)

We have returned the customer's call, left a voice mail almost at the exact time he posted his complaint and will not discuss this any longer on a public forum. We have a warranty this customer is welcome to use. End of story. We have yet to hear from him or receive his machine back.


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

The machines are running now after having to take them apart and work on them. Not a fan of buying a product and having to immediately work on it. Of course I can ship them back at my expense due to your company's lack of quality control. Like I said they are running as of now but for how long who knows.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Matt Duncan said:


> The machines are running now after having to take them apart and work on them. Not a fan of buying a product and having to immediately work on it. Of course I can ship them back at my expense due to your company's lack of quality control. Like I said they are running as of now but for how long who knows.


Matt,give those machines a chance.We have 4 1000s and 4 500s.They have been very dependable.As with anything "stuff happens".Once you see how the mechanics are they are simple to work on.Out of all ours Ive had for at least 5 yrs and daily use I have only worked on 1 in the last year.......Good luck this year!!! Jim


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

That is really unusual. I have had 2 Thunder 500's for about 2 years. All I have ever done is replace AA batteries and Mapp gas. I'm training two dogs daily. No problems. 

Many folks mess with the units adjustment when all they need to do is tape the batteries into the battery box. 

They are pretty maintenance free if you take care of them. At least mine have been.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> Matt,give those machines a chance.We have 4 1000s and 4 500s.They have been very dependable.As with anything "stuff happens".Once you see how the mechanics are they are simple to work on.Out of all ours Ive had for at least 5 yrs and daily use I have only worked on 1 in the last year.......Good luck this year!!! Jim


Why would you want to have to work on anything you have spent thousands of dollars on? You shouldn't have to learn how to get used to working on anything new? How reliable can they be if your used to working on them?


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

BAYDOG said:


> Why would you want to have to work on anything you have spent thousands of dollars on? You shouldn't have to learn how to get used to working on anything new? How reliable can they be if your used to working on them?


The same reason I've learned to work on my 40k truck,my10k trailer,my 1k shotguns.....my 2 dollar dogs.**** HAPPENS......kids dropping them off a 4 wheeler at 20 mph.....me banging them in trailer and the list go s on.......don't know why or really care that you continually run this company down...I specifically stated that in the last five years the machines we own,I've worked on 1 machine.....Doug and Danielle and Thunder have been a standup company to me and I will continue to use their products....Jim


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I guess I tend to spend my money where I get the most bang for my buck. That being versatility, to ability to have 8 marks on one station that can be literally 8 different angles with out having to walk back out to it. The ability to use other bumpers to save money, show different presentations ie Dokens, and be able to use any of the launchers as a single hand operated launcher by simply pulling it out of the tube. And I have run probably at least 1000 shots through it , not having to work on it. Dropped it off the back of my truck(twice) and got it wet. When they upgraded servo's to a more reliable(in their eyes) version, I paid nothing, they sent them to me with out asking! Unlike some other companies that have wingers on the market from NY, where they announced a upgrade on a relatively new product, and expected people to pay? RRT has been around since 1965, and is still a family run business . I still have a hand held that I use from about 1969, flawless. 
So when someone gets on here to complain about brand new equipment , out of the box that needs worked on, I feel sorry for them. I would complain to. And when ignored by that company, resorts to public humiliation to finally get a "Very curt response", very poor on the companies part.


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have three 500's. I use them fairly often and when I have a problem it is almost always the batteries going dead and fixed by replacing them.

I just had one issue that a battery replacement didn't cure. I filled out the return/repair paper work in their customer service section of their Web page and sent it to them.

Sent it last Thursday, got an email this week that it had been repaired under warranty and that it shipped back to me. I expect it on my doorstep today. Total time was 9 days for shipping two ways and repair time.

I plan to get more launchers from them due to reliability and good customer service.

I saw on Facebook that they were developing a carousel device that would allow you to remotely turn/reposition the launcher. Looked interesting? It will be interesting to see if the carousel will hold up I. The field very long. It sure would make the launchers more versatile.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

BHMB02 said:


> I have three 500's. I use them fairly often and when I have a problem it is almost always the batteries going dead and fixed by replacing them.
> 
> I just had one issue that a battery replacement didn't cure. I filled out the return/repair paper work in their customer service section of their Web page and sent it to them.
> 
> ...


Brian,Ive been testing the carousel now for about 5 mths......It has been flawless.Very usefull tool for what I do......Jim


----------



## BHMB02 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good to hear that. I'm curious how the controls work? Hopefully it will work with dogtra electronics.


----------



## hillcrestretrievers (Mar 16, 2008)

I have had a 500 launcher since 2010. I use it 6 days a week all year long. Firing 30 rounds on it as average per day. Just had to send it back after a year to resolder a connection. I then bought a 200 last summer and no issues thus far. Doug or Danielle step up when service is required. I still say " Best machine out there with reliable service by people that care".


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

BHMB02 said:


> Good to hear that. I'm curious how the controls work? Hopefully it will work with dogtra electronics.


Yes Brian,they do work with dogtra remotes.The degree of turn is 20 degrees for each time you push the button.


----------



## bobinnz (Feb 28, 2016)

Keep checking bumperboy website and it says" please stay tuned for exciting announcement in the next few months" Hope that means they will be available again!!!


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Matt Duncan said:


> If you can find another option, do it. Received 3 10 shooters 5-6 days ago. So far not very happy. I have yet to make it a day without an issue. Carousel just keeps rotating and firing on its own. Had to go through and snug the bolt on all of three carousels as they were going to wobble off. Part the mapp canister screws into fell out. It's a nice product when it works but they have proven to not be reliable enough to use in a training plan. $1500 product shouldn't have issues out of the box. Hopefully this will save someone some cash to invest in a quality piece of equipment instead. If you buy one just make sure to take your tool box training with you. Someone please buy Bumper boy and get it up and running again!


I believe the 5 shooters are more reliable than the 10 shooter... I have 3 of the 10 shooters ... one works fine, the other 2 are in my shop waiting for the dog trainer to become "mr fixit".


----------

